
Stop hating your stuff. Iterate and improve: Lessons I learned from Iron Man - MPSimmons
http://www.standalone-sysadmin.com/blog/2015/08/stop-hating-your-work/
======
DarkTree
Wow. When I read the title of this post, I thought that it was referring to
the Ironman triathlon. I was so fixated on that though that I was nearing the
end of the story and thinking, "when is he going to relate this to
participating in Ironman?" Needless to say, when it dawned on me, I felt like
an idiot. The effect of 'priming' I guess.

Anyway, great message. It's very easy to look back at your own work and see a
mess, I think mainly because you know you struggled to achieve it, whereas you
only see the finished product when looking at other people's work. You think
they simply built it all in one go and that you could never do that, but that
is I'm sure, rarely true.

In the end, you hit a striking point. Always recognize the fact that you are
improving. Continuous improvement leads to greatness.

